# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Видеокарта

## neotrance

Существуют два производителя дискретных графических процессоров – NVIDIA и ATI. 
Какая на Ваше мнение на сегодняшний день соответствует наиболее хорошую, подходящую цену/производительность?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## GOLDEN

geforce gtx 560ti

----------


## Stas567

Ну на старом ПК у меня nvidia geforce fx5500, на ноуте - geforce 525m

----------


## tmvs

NVidia встроенная на ноутбуке, ATI на ПК.

----------

